
How the Johns Hopkins Covid-19 dashboard was created - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-a-johns-hopkins-professor-and-her-chinese-students-tracked-coronavirus-11589016603
======
bookofjoe
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/dvpjX](https://archive.vn/dvpjX)

